# SDB PF Spout-Removable



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've never been able to remove the spout from my portafilter, which I really would like to do just to ensure I have everything as clean as possible.

It's either on there extremely tight or its not removable. As I mangled a steam tip previously I'm not keen on exerting more force and destroying or scratching my portafilter.

Has anyone been able to remove theirs? Advice appreciated.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@garydyke1

Believe he did and replaced them with some other double open spout ones. Perhaps can shed some light on this for you?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The spout has probably been factory fitted with threadseal.

So: PF body wrapped with rag, in big engineering vice. Then use a very large (adjustable) spanner to loosen the spout.

When refitting use PTFE tape to give flexibility in aligning the spout.

*OR:* Just soak the complete PF in Pulycaff & use a pipecleaner or rat-tailed brush to winkle out any stale gunge fro the spout.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd replied earlier but it didn't work for some reason .

Dip the spouts in boiling water. Wrap a screwdriver in kitchen roll, feed through spouts , use brute force . Should undo.

La Spaziale or Nuova Simonelli spouts will fit with a shim / spacer


----------

